# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printed Airsoft BB Gun

## Brian_Krassenstein

This is a pretty complex creation by a man named Sam Logan on Instructables.

http://3dprint.com/the-3d-printed-airsoft-gun/

He has 3D printed a very detailed airsoft BB gun, using a few basic parts and his 3D printer. Total costs of filament and parts was $50. What do you think?

----------


## Kingoddball

That is AWESOME!

----------


## MessierGoal

Pretty awesome BB gun.  The only thing is, will people be modifying it to shoot real bullets?  I could see many issues with this.  The government will have to really outlay some legitimate laws concerning items like this.

----------


## Compro01

> The only thing is, will people be modifying it to shoot real bullets?


Modify?  You'd need an entirely different design to stand up the pressure of even small, low-power rounds.

----------

